# **Buckeye Lake Big Bass Bounty Event** $10k+ Cash Payouts



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Hookerz Tackle is hosting a Big Bass Bounty event April 30th 2011 on Buckeye Lake.. We will be paying out over $10k in checks @ the end of the day alone.. Not to mention product, sponsor prizes and incentives..
Entry is $160 ($170 via web) and field is limited to first 75 boats.. Payouts are based on full 75 boats as well.. If we happen to get overwhelming response we may extend the field size and adjust payouts accordingly.. 

Every boat has chance to win up to 5X's.. 

Check out the details, rules and entries 
http://hookerztackle.com/big-b...ent-2/

Phil w/ Team Extreme will be helping with this event as well..

We will have a Polygraph tester on site for random testing @ the end of the day to keep all on the up and up.. 

John Terry
Hookerz Tackle


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

This really shaping up to be a good event..


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Is this per boat or per person? Are 3 person boats permitted? I love a Big Bass event. Check out Seally Outdoors McDonalds events, big lakes can have up to 3500 BOATS!!!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Only 2 anglers per boat allowed.. Entry fee is for the boat not per person.. So you can fish alone or with a partner..

Entries are starting to come in along with a lot of emails and phone calls.. We are just now starting to promote it too.. I look for the field to fill up quick so don't wait around and miss out.. 

We already have plans for the next location if this one is a success..


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Lets get signed up....


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Keep the entries coming and don't drag your feet..


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking forward to this event. Get those entries in before its to late everyone!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Dont wait till the last minute and miss out..


----------

